

Possible virus or corrupted chrome plugin on my mac. Need Help! - justindocanto

I made this post late last night that got 4 comments and then burried: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4739517<p>It was titled 'Websites i've never visited are in my Chrome history. Mac virus? Corrupt plugin?'. Since posting it, the only plausible/reasonable situation was that i had google chrome syncing my history between devices, but...<p>1) I didnt watch hulu.com on any other devices<p>2) I havent been logged into chrome in a week: http://imgur.com/WmrAS<p>3) I'm the only computer to be logged into my account all month: http://imgur.com/NeL01<p>I'm thinking I either have a virus or one of my plugins is corrupted. That's the only thing I can think of. If it's a virus, well... a new mac virus in the wild would not be good. If it's a corrupted plugin... I only have 3 pretty popular plugins installed on chrome, so that would also not be good.<p>The device in question is an Early 2010 MacBook Pro running Mac OSX 10.8.2. My Google Chrome version is 22.0.1229.94<p>I am using the following Chrome Plugins:<p>- Reddit Enhancement Suite 4.1.3<p>- Hacker Face 5.8<p>- PageSpeed Insights (by Google) 2.0.2.2<p>I would really like to get to the bottom of this. Any ideas HN?
======
justindocanto
Gave up. Reinstalling Mac OSX & Locking down my gmail account.

